# Boxing and steroids



## LastPaul (Jun 1, 2016)

Today I woke up with one mind. Is the real to get success in boxing or any other sport without steroids?
I think if you want to be successful you need to break the rules and use some cheats.
I'm bodybuilder and boxing is just my hobbie. I use anabolics, use some aminoacides, 'cause I wanna be a big guy My first steroid I bought 2 years ago on thepharmacom.com and then I first time visited a boxing trainings. I gave a lot of hateful sight on me, when people found that I use anabolics(OMG).
I don't wanna be a professional boxer. And what would be your reaction for the boxer, who used steroids.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

LastPaul said:


> Today I woke up with one mind. Is the real to get success in boxing or any other sport without steroids?
> I think if you want to be successful you need to break the rules and use some cheats.
> I'm bodybuilder and boxing is just my hobbie. I use anabolics, use some aminoacides, 'cause I wanna be a big guy My first steroid I bought 2 years ago on thepharmacom.com and then I first time visited a boxing trainings. I gave a lot of hateful sight on me, when people found that I use anabolics(OMG).
> I don't wanna be a professional boxer. And what would be your reaction for the boxer, who used steroids.


If you wish to use steroids and box as a hobby, I really have no problem with that. If you wish to compete in Boxing and use Steroids to get an advantage in competition I think it's immoral.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you sparring? Just use your brain for 2 seconds and think about the fact you are causing extra damage to peoples health based on an unnatural unfair advantage. Obviously people will shun you for that.

But if you are just hitting bags and pads... sure, go for it.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Are you sparring? Just use your brain for 2 seconds and think about the fact you are causing extra damage to peoples health based on an unnatural unfair advantage. Obviously people will shun you for that.
> 
> But if you are just hitting bags and pads... sure, go for it.


Well, usually you don't try to KO people in sparring, so...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Well, usually you don't try to KO people in sparring, so...


No, but you are hitting each other hard, maybe harder than they mean to, boxers in particular spar hard, and if you are faster, more punches landing... or imagine someone on EPO, like what Bagautinov got done for, that extra stamina means you are suddenly hitting clean shots on a tired man. 

It's all very shady, don't do it.


----------



## RawBench (Jun 2, 2016)

*about site*



LastPaul said:


> Today I woke up with one mind. Is the real to get success in boxing or any other sport without steroids?
> I think if you want to be successful you need to break the rules and use some cheats.
> I'm bodybuilder and boxing is just my hobbie. I use anabolics, use some aminoacides, 'cause I wanna be a big guy My first steroid I bought 2 years ago on thepharmacom.com and then I first time visited a boxing trainings. I gave a lot of hateful sight on me, when people found that I use anabolics(OMG).
> I don't wanna be a professional boxer. And what would be your reaction for the boxer, who used steroids.


Yesterday I made a first injections of pharmatest from this shop. Had just a lil headache.
Not bad)


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Fighters using steroids is like Tiger Woods using steroids.

Being on the juice won't necessarily make someone hit a golf ball further or more accurately. It could have the opposite effect.


----------



## LastPaul (Jun 1, 2016)

LastPaul said:


> Today I woke up with one mind. Is the real to get success in boxing or any other sport without steroids?
> I think if you want to be successful you need to break the rules and use some cheats.
> I'm bodybuilder and boxing is just my hobbie. I use anabolics, use some aminoacides, 'cause I wanna be a big guy My first steroid I bought 2 years ago on thepharmacom.com and then I first time visited a boxing trainings. I gave a lot of hateful sight on me, when people found that I use anabolics(OMG).
> I don't wanna be a professional boxer. And what would be your reaction for the boxer, who used steroids.


I got a new order of my dear Test.
Check up my tower of test


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Meh, aint got no monies for Roids/PCT. Forever small.


----------

